# Extension hose for 1-lb propane cylinders?



## RottenBob (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a compact grill (the O-Grill) to which a green 1-lb propane cylinder attaches at the back. I would like to put the propane cylinder on the bottom shelf of my grill table, and connect it to the grill via an extension hose (a length of 4' or 5' should suffice).

After doing some research, I'm inclined to believe that no such extension hose exists. The closest that I have been able to find is an extenion hose for a 20-lb tank (~$15), which I could then pair with an 20-lb to 1-lb connection adapter (~20). At ~$35 for both, that seems a it pricey.

Is anyone aware of an extension hose that works with the green 1-lb propane cylinders and compact grills? Thanks.

PS: Upgrading to a larger tank is not an option, as Seattle municipal fire code prohibits propane canisters larger than 1-lb on balconies.


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 30, 2012)

I think what you are looking for is fairly common at places that sell propane and accesories. I have a little camp stove for chili cooking that takes the small cylinders and managed to snag a hose with fittings that allows hooking from the stove to a 20 pound tank. Not sure why it wouldnt work as an extension for a small tank. You checked with any local retailers who handle propane? Might carry it in there and show em what you are trying to do.


----------

